

Show HN: App for Fitness Pros – Book clients, schedule lessons and get paid - matthewjbaker
http://www.plannit.io

======
supercoder
Great looking app.

Whats the marketing strategy here ? Having been part of a very similar
(failed) startup, believe it's a hard market to access.

The market itself isn't actually that huge, the personal trainer turnover is
high, a lot prefer cash, and can be hard to get above the noise when there's a
bunch of simliarish solutions.

Anyway, best of luck and hope you have better success than us !

~~~
matthewjbaker
Thanks for the feedback!

Right now we're conducting a closed beta with a select group of fitness
instructors. We've got a great group of pros involved, spanning many different
skill sets — tennis, crossfit, personal training, yoga and more. We're
directly on-boarding pros and providing hands on support. This exercise has
provided an extremely valuable opportunity to learn the pain points involved
and workflows that truly work for fitness pros. Reception has been great so
far.

Would love to hear the story of your startup. How can I contact you?

